# Hymer 544 Awning Light



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Can anyone help please, on my 2002 Hymer 544 Classic, on the control panel above the rear side door there is a switch showing the van with and awning light etched on it. Behind this switch and just to the left, there are two unused spade terminals and although there is no power on these terminals (even when 12v are available) there is resistance when the switch is made. Is there a way I can use this switch to install an exterior awing light or should I keep away from the circuit board altogether ? and if yes where is the best/easiest place to pick up a 12 v supply ?
Regards
Mike Hook
www.freewebs.com/aguilas389


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

If your control panel is a Schaudt IT992 (usually branded Hymer) then go to the downloads section of MHF where there is an English Language Instructions pdf. It has a circuit diagram at the back.


----------

